

Translation of Samsung's Response - esusatyo
http://esusatyo.net/post/30215775873/translation-of-samsungs-response

======
shahoo
Apple isn't successful because they have a crapload of patents, they are
successful because they build a great product, a great brand and a great
ecosystem. This Apple win helps Apple marginally and hurts the consumer
significantly. To be honest, I'm not sure why fanboys even like this - Apple
products improve when there is competition, and all innovation is iterative.

------
elssar
Translation of Apples pathetic attempt to compete, not by innovation, but by
litigation - Waaahan, Samsung made a better phone, quick call my lawyers.

Go read this before blindly supporting Apple and it's patents -
<http://blog.kenperlin.com/?p=9227>

Also, patent for rectangle with rounded edges, or slide to unlock! I wouldn't
be surprised if Apple's next patent is on how to wank. That should make it
some serious dough

------
jack-r-abbit
wow... I didn't even know Samsung was selling cheap iPhone knock-offs. I
thought they were just selling phones that had similar look and feel to
iPhones (and others) and used similar UI as iPhones (and others).

